# Birds Flew, Swine Flu and Snakes!!!!!!!!!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

An amazing growth!
Snake born with hand shocks scientists
Could it be natures way of saying sea levels are to rise and Snakes need a hand up?
Creepy!


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Somehow I remember either reading or watching from somewhere that snakes used to have hands or feet or whatever it is called like those of the centepedes, I just can't remember from where I got it from.. hopefully not from grapevine. Anyways, since the beginning of time, or earlier times as I say, the climate and the conditions of our planet is changing and along with is the evolution of the living things to be able to adapt to the changes. If we are having some sort of changes in our planet, it wouldn't be a surprise to see evolved animals or mutants...


----------

